# .wasauchimmer nicht mehr anzeigen [solved]

## hitachi

Hallo,

das ist mal wieder eine Benutzerfrage: Seit einiger Zeit werden mir in jedem Programm wenn ich auf Datei öffnen gehe alle Dateien und Ordner angezeigt, welche mit dem "." (Punkt) beginnen. Ich habe nichts zu verstecken aber es ist einfach nervig immer ca 35 Ordner zuerst runter zu müssen bevor ich in meinen Ordner "uni" kann. Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder ändern kann?

PS: Bei gqview konnte ich dafür eine extra Option finden

GrußLast edited by hitachi on Thu Oct 08, 2009 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

meine Glaskugel ist gerade zur Reinigung, welche Benutzeroberfläche benutzt du?

----------

## hitachi

xfce4

----------

## disi

Dann waere das doch normal thunar als file manager. Da sollte im Menu "View" die Option "show hidden files" oder so sein.   :Idea: 

//edit: was ist denn auf CLI wenn du ls eingibts, zeigt er die .files an?

//edit: woher weiss ls eigentlich, dass es Dateien mit einem . nicht anzeigen soll? Ich finde da nichts, wo man es einstellen kann. Natuerlich kann man einen Alias erstellen mit ls -a aber irgendwo muss es doch anfangen?

----------

## hitachi

Im uxterm zeigt er mir bei ls die mit Punkt startenden Dateien nicht an. Dafür muss ich das -a hinzufügen.

//Edit: wenn ich im CLI thunar eingebe werden mir nur die Ordner ohne Punkt angezeigt. Ich habe das Problem aber weiterhin wenn ich zb in oO "öffnen" wähle usw.

----------

## Necoro

Also unter xfce4 kannst du in den (Xfce)-Dateidialogen mit Ctrl-H zwischen "Zeige versteckte Dateien" und "Verstecke sie" wechseln  :Smile: 

----------

## hitachi

Das wars. Sehr gut, dass es wieder versteckt ist.

----------

